# Great Early Evening Channel Catfish Action on Chagrin River



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

great evening today. 4 for 4 on channels and a dink yellow bullhead in about an hour and 15 min of fishing including a double hookup where i nearly lost a pole while reeling in the other. thankful for my net or i would have lost the biggest one - hook popped out right as i netted it. frozen shrimp paired with a small glob of catfish dough made it happen tonight. all bites within 3-5 minutes of casting out. i quit when i ran out of shrimp since i only had a few. channels went 23", 22", 20", and 15". specimens photographed, measured, and released for future meetings


----------

